

Show HN: Introducing the switch() statement : C Programming, conditional logic. - AncoraImparo
http://www.xanthu.com/the-switch-statement/

======
mooism2
"Show HN" is supposed to be for stuff you've built, not blog posts you've
written. (And C's switch statement is fairly basic.)

~~~
AncoraImparo
Yep, but not everyone on HN is familiar with C... this is a community where
people should share knowledge. Don't assume that everyone else will just know
something that you are familiar with, that would be arrogant. My blog is ad
free, and doesn't return a revenue in anyway. If you don't want to learn
anything,then don't click the link.

Cheers.

~~~
mooism2
You've focused on my parenthetical remark and totally ignored my main point:
please don't misuse "Show HN".

~~~
AncoraImparo
Where are these rules? I was "showing" HN users that may wish to learn to code
in C some information. I intend continuing that too... Unless you can show me
rules that say I can't. Its not like its some ad campaign, or spam. Stop
throwing your toys out of the pram an get over yourself.

